# Celebrity Apprentice 2015



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2015)

Meh. I watched last night. I will tonight too. But they have that dorky Gottfried on there and his voice is like fingernails on a blackboard. And Geraldo sucks.



> “Celebrity Apprentice” is coming back with *Donald Trump* and an eclectic cast of famous entrepreneurial hopefuls. On Tuesday, NBC announced the following contestants: Olympic gymnast *Shawn Johnson*, TV personality *Leeza Gibbons*, actor *Lorenzo Lamas*, musician *Kevin Jonas*, Olympic snowboarder *Jamie Anderson*, retired baseball player *Johnny Damon*, actress *Vivica A. Fox*, news personality *Geraldo Rivera*, reality star *Kate Gosselin*, actor *Ian Ziering*, former NFL star *Terrell Owens*, comedian *Gilbert Gottfried*, “Deadliest Catch” star *Sig Hansen*, “Real Housewives” star *Brandi Glanville*, actress *Keisha Knight Pulliam*, and reality star *Kenya Moore*.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 5, 2015)

Geraldo's ego is HUGE! Godfrey's voice always bugs me.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2015)

I was hoping Sig would get more involved. Bet he wishes he was back on his boat, lol.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I was hoping Sig would get more involved. Bet he wishes he was back on his boat, lol.



Brandi and Kate Goslin are going to blow out at each other at some point to


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2015)

The two lady olympians are way out of their league. Bet they wished they were underneath a podium rather than be in that boardroom.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2015)

Dayum. Geraldo is a real dick, ain't he?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Dayum. Geraldo is a real dick, ain't he?



He is and he's not even attractive LOL.

 I mean if your going to be a dick at least be attractive.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2015)

lol


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> lol


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2015)

Why am I not surprised Trump suckled Geraldos ass and kept him.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Why am I not surprised Trump suckled Geraldos ass and kept him.



It's weird how out of touch some of the older guys are,

Leeza Gibbons looks great and did a kick ass job.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2015)

Geraldo is just totally into his own ego. Fuck everyone else, according to him. What a big assed baby. Who doesn't love Mike Rowe's voice??? But Geraldo had a hissy and sulked cuz he said HIS voice is better. 

Yeah, Geraldo. You've been around the block a few times..and some empty loot boxes as well. Moron.

I hate him.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Geraldo is just totally into his own ego. Fuck everyone else, according to him. What a big assed baby. Who doesn't love Mike Rowe's voice??? But Geraldo had a hissy and sulked cuz he said HIS voice is better.
> 
> Yeah, Geraldo. You've been around the block a few times..and some empty loot boxes as well. Moron.
> 
> I hate him.



He's a big womanizer and known cheat.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2015)

He is a fucktard.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2015)

omg. Gottfried is just disgusting. Jeez. Terrell should have never allowed him to speak..er...SCREETCH.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2015)

I read about how the Cosby actress refused to call Cosby to hit him up for money (this was filmed right before the latest allegations began).  I think she's got more integrity and dignity than Trump ever will.

Donald Trump fires 8220 Celebrity Apprentice 8221 contestant for refusing to call Bill Cosby - Salon.com


----------



## Gracie (Jan 6, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> I read about how the Cosby actress refused to call Cosby to hit him up for money (this was filmed right before the latest allegations began).  I think she's got more integrity and dignity than Trump ever will.
> 
> Donald Trump fires 8220 Celebrity Apprentice 8221 contestant for refusing to call Bill Cosby - Salon.com


I was wondering about that. I bet she was aware of Bills past problems and that is why she had not spoken to him in 5 years, and was hesitant to call him for money....WAY before it came out in the news.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2015)

Sig needs to control his temper. He is not captain of that boat and he was an ass to the two guys that just showed up. I woulda tossed his ass overboard.

Meanwhile, can someone please attach an anchor to Geraldo and toss him in the deepest part of the harbor?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 26, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Sig needs to control his temper. He is not captain of that boat and he was an ass to the two guys that just showed up. I woulda tossed his ass overboard.
> 
> Meanwhile, can someone please attach an anchor to Geraldo and toss him in the deepest part of the harbor?



Can't stand anyone on that team.


----------



## westwall (Jan 26, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I was hoping Sig would get more involved. Bet he wishes he was back on his boat, lol.








He's actually competent.  And I agree, I can't stand Geraldo.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2015)

I wish he (Sig) hadn't have had that tantrum with the two bartenders though. That just came out of left field.
But...he got money for his charity before being fired, so its all good.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2015)

Now why the FUCK did not that idiot Trump fire whatsherface The Bully That Talks Over Everyone? Oy.


----------



## Patti U (Jan 27, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Now why the FUCK did not that idiot Trump fire whatsherface The Bully That Talks Over Everyone? Oy.


I know.... Ratings. The more drama, the more viewers. Trump would never actually put up with an egotistical, back-stabbing, non team player like her in real life.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 27, 2015)

I see why I fired Kate. The drama is between Vivica and the Bimbo now that Bimbo is out of Brandi's face. What a drama queen. I can't even remember her name..that's how important she is to me. Jeez. Talk about I, I, I, Me, Me, Me syndrome! But next week looks like it's going to be a humdinger!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2015)

I can already see where this is going. Trump is sucking Leeza's and Geraldo's asses so much, he is going to make sure the final two will be them.


----------



## Politico (Feb 10, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Now why the FUCK did not that idiot Trump fire whatsherface The Bully That Talks Over Everyone? Oy.


Because it's the only way that joke of a show can get ratings.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 10, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Meh. I watched last night. I will tonight too. But they have that dorky Gottfried on there and his voice is like fingernails on a blackboard. And Geraldo sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> > “Celebrity Apprentice” is coming back with *Donald Trump* and an eclectic cast of famous entrepreneurial hopefuls. On Tuesday, NBC announced the following contestants: Olympic gymnast *Shawn Johnson*, TV personality *Leeza Gibbons*, actor *Lorenzo Lamas*, musician *Kevin Jonas*, Olympic snowboarder *Jamie Anderson*, retired baseball player *Johnny Damon*, actress *Vivica A. Fox*, news personality *Geraldo Rivera*, reality star *Kate Gosselin*, actor *Ian Ziering*, former NFL star *Terrell Owens*, comedian *Gilbert Gottfried*, “Deadliest Catch” star *Sig Hansen*, “Real Housewives” star *Brandi Glanville*, actress *Keisha Knight Pulliam*, and reality star *Kenya Moore*.


Geraldo is a total prick


----------



## Abishai100 (Apr 7, 2015)

*The Star Stocking*


I can see a modern American celebrity such as Eva Mendes, Latina actress who's starred in offbeat and entertaining Hollywood (USA) films such as "Training Day" (2001) with Denzel Washington and Ethan Hawke, as a new age 'Capitalism Hostess.'

Celebrity Apprentice is a great program.






Tron (Film)


----------

